# Saturn last night



## PlasticSpanner (Jan 3, 2006)

Not brilliant!  Has my own camera set up piggy backing the telescope and just tried a few shots hand held to the eyepeice with my father in laws digital camera.


----------



## Corry (Jan 3, 2006)

Awesome stuff Squirrelly!


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jan 3, 2006)

& for those on Chat right now here's one from last weekend of my mate & his 8" Reflector (same as mine but bigger!  )


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 4, 2006)

Wow, but to my eyes this photo of Saturn is GREAT!
What do you want?
I have never ever seen anyone photograph the rings from earth... and now I even KNOW the photographer! In person! I am so proud. Let some of the golden glitter fall on me, too, please, will you?


----------



## terri (Jan 4, 2006)

I'd be thrilled to get that capture, Chris!    :thumbup:    How wonderful!


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks all! :thumbup: 

It's not all that good compared to what I will be able to get on film when I get my new adapter though.  By eye through the eyepeice I can see the Cassini division between the rings and some cloud detail on the planet.:thumbup:


----------



## doenoe (Jan 4, 2006)

wow, very nice. Cant believe you can takes pics of Saturn from earth..................i dont even know where the freakin planet is


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jan 4, 2006)

Seriously, it's not too hard!  Most people use webcams connected to the eyepeices these days!  They record a short video sequence of about 5000 frames then stack them together to get a single image.  There are virtually no tracking errors that way!


----------



## ferny (Jan 5, 2006)

I forgot to reply. 

It does look rather cool. I'm shocked to the see the rings like that. Can't wait to  try it myself. :mrgreen:

Just gotta find the bugger first. Left is up and right is backwards, isn't it?


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jan 5, 2006)

ferny said:
			
		

> Just gotta find the bugger first. Left is up and right is backwards, isn't it?


 
& down zooms in! 

Saturn in Northwards at about 50 degress elevation from the horizon at aroung midnight.  Not so easy to find as Mars as it's about the same brightness at the bright stars around it!

If you can find the constellation Leo it's just to the right and next to the Beehive star cluster that you should see as a dull smudge if your eyes are good enough! (you'll love the Beehive through the finderscope! :thumbup:  )

Start with your biggest eyepeice and look for the brighter objects & you'll soon find it!


----------



## mentos_007 (Jan 5, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Wow, but to my eyes this photo of Saturn is GREAT!
> What do you want?
> I have never ever seen anyone photograph the rings from earth... *and now I even KNOW the photographer! In person! I am so proud.* Let some of the golden glitter fall on me, too, please, will you?



my thoughts exactly!


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 11, 2006)

Cool idea.  Who knew you could get such a shot that way?  That's why ya gotta love TPF!


----------



## digital flower (Jan 11, 2006)

Very cool picture.


----------



## pursuer (Jan 11, 2006)

Sweet shot for handheld, I have to start looking at the snapshots gallery more often.


----------



## Becky (Jan 12, 2006)

Thats a nice shot PlasticSpanner, I've seen a lot of photos of Saturn being posted in various forums recently.

Planetary and deep space photography is quite popular these days guys... either by piggybacking to the telescope and using onboard tracking or attaching the camera directly to the eyepiece.......be sure to try and use a scope with an equatorial mount if anyone is considering having a go... stability is a must!

You'd be amazed at the shots people can get with scopes and digital cameras, although like PS says, stacked frames with webcams are increasingly popular these days.

I didnt realise you were into astrophotography PS! What scope do you use? I've been considering buying a Meade 8" Schmidt Newtonian in the not to distant future and having a go...... yum ... although I fear it may be bigger than I am :lmao:_




_


----------



## Bettybooty (Jan 12, 2006)

That's quite impressive.....


----------



## Fate (Jan 12, 2006)

Great photo mate  Cosmic some might say.... lol


----------



## bonesetter (Jan 14, 2006)

nice photo -- i'm just gettin into astronomy, but am a bit disappointed with the image of Saturn i've just seen for the first time. Is this all i can expect??? (similar to the photo at start of thred)?

Also - would like to take some photos through new telescope, but don't have 35mm camera and attachments, but do have 2.2Mp digi - is it possible to take some half decent images with this?


----------



## charizzi (Jan 14, 2006)

whoa thats so cool... i should look into a telescope one of these days...


----------



## zoom4267 (Jan 16, 2006)

that is a great shot:hail:


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jan 17, 2006)

Becky, I have a Celestron C6N 150mm Newtonian reflector which is soon to get a motordrive upgrade!  




			
				bonesetter said:
			
		

> nice photo -- i'm just gettin into astronomy, but am a bit disappointed with the image of Saturn i've just seen for the first time. Is this all i can expect??? (similar to the photo at start of thred)?


 
What scope are you using? You'll find that seeing conditions will vary a lot from night to night, hour to hour and it often takes a while for your eyes to adjust to the lower light levels. Persistance pays!  



			
				bonesetter said:
			
		

> Also - would like to take some photos through new telescope, but don't have 35mm camera and attachments, but do have 2.2Mp digi - is it possible to take some half decent images with this?


 
There is a camera mount adapter for eyepeice projection photography





http://telescopesandbinoculars.co.uk/acatalog/Ultra_standard_digital_camera_support____.html

A very simple and relatively cheap device! :thumbup:


----------

